

Two days ago, his mom found $600,000 - adambenayoun
http://peternyc.tumblr.com/post/30583234086/two-days-ago-my-mom-found-600-000

======
sharkweek
600k for a business transaction, and a cashier's check wouldn't cut it...?

If I'm to believe this is true in the first place, I can't imagine that money
was legitimate

~~~
timmaah
And why would he take lunch in the middle of the transfer?

I'd high tail it from point A to B with no unnecessary stops.

~~~
reinhardt
I'm always amazed and sceptical of such stories of people carrying a fuckton
of money or other precious/confidential stuff on them and then forgetting them
in a cab/subway/restaurant. I get uneasy with just three-digit amounts and
check almost compulsively if my wallet is still in its place, and they guy
manages to forget a briefcase with 600K? Doesn't add up.

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
My wallet is devoid of cash money and I compulsively check my pocket if I'm
convinced it feels lighter than it should. All the time.

But I've been mugged before, so am probably a lot more aware.

------
eridius
Nice fluff feel-good story.

Why's it on Hacker News?

~~~
bgramer
Because its a feel-good parable, or its just a slow Friday heading into a long
holiday weekend.

~~~
kposehn
Agreed. Sometimes you need faith in humanity restored - or at least seriously
boosted.

------
terrapinbear
I started crying when I finished reading this.

~~~
guylhem
Really??

Am I then too cynical to doubt the money was from a law-abiding business??

